

As women grow older, daughter becomes the favorite - chunkyslink
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-sci-best-friends-20120420,0,2244358.story

======
rollypolly

      according to an analysis of nearly 2 billion
      cellphone calls and almost half a billion text
      messages.
    

It's a really interesting study, but I question their method. Why didn't they
interview people directly?

Maybe mothers value all their children equally, but their daughters are simply
more talkative.

~~~
gojomo
Indeed. And maybe when talking to a husband, a woman just yells to the other
room - while the daughter (in another household or city) dominates the phone
time.

